# is she pregnant?



## crystal3769 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi all, I got my kids each a rat for Christmas. They were both supposed to be boys, but I'm pretty sure now that one is a female, and I think she might be pregnant ( belly is getting bigger and nipples are more pronounced). I'm new here so I'm not sure I did it right, but I think I added pics ( pls let me know if they aren't there lol). I would really like some opinions, as I have never had a pregnant rat before. Thank you.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

She's DEFINITELY female and probably pregnant....you may want to set up a tank for her to give birth to cute squirmy things


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

She definitely looks a little on the chunky side. If she keeps growing, you should do as grawrisher said and place her in a tank with some soft bedding (paper towels, paper bedding, fleece). I'll copy a link to another thread where I lined out some do's and don'ts for another person who just had an accidental litter. As always, keep us posted and feel free to ask questions! 
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?252122-Someone-who-knows-about-rats-and-births


----------



## crystal3769 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks guys, she is definitely pregnant. She started nesting last night, and I could see movement in her belly also. I have her set up in her own cage now with lots of nesting material. Although this is not what I had planed, I'm getting pretty excited! I will keep you updated, and thanks again.


----------



## Galaxy13Gecko (Dec 6, 2014)

Congrats! Its a Girl!...And about to be 4-12 more!


----------



## crystal3769 (Jan 30, 2015)

Lol thanks


----------



## crystal3769 (Jan 30, 2015)

Mama had her babies! there's at least 4 everyone seems to be doing well. I will try to post pics in the next couple of days.


----------



## Galaxy13Gecko (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm excited for you! Too bad you aren't closer I'm looking for a litter in the next couple weeks.


----------



## crystal3769 (Jan 30, 2015)

Got in to see the babies, they all look like they are doing good. Pretty sure there is 13!


----------



## PawsandClaws (Jul 22, 2014)

Uh-oh 13 squirmy sausages to find homes for! We have an adoption section for when you want to start looking for good placements for the babies. Make sure to check for milk bands periodically! CongRATS on the accidentopups.


----------



## crystal3769 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank you, I will definitely check out the adoption center. I've already found a home for two. Just wondering how often periodically is? Because she has them completely 
hidden now, and to get a look at them I'll have take her nest apart. I don't want to do that more often than I have to. Also if I notice one is not being feed what exactly do I do? Thank you.


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I would check on them at least once a day (with Vicky I looked in on them 2 or 3 times as she had a habit of running off with them attached and they needed to be put back I. The pile) if they are not getting fed you will need to supplement their feeding with kitten milk replacer or soy formula


----------



## valsattler (Feb 2, 2015)

Crystal - what state are you in? I'm looking for 2 males in South Florida?


----------



## crystal3769 (Jan 30, 2015)

Sorry valsattler I'm in Canada, and thank you Grawrisher.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Gosh I'm so jealous of all of you with your little rat jelly beans! I miss having babies, fortunately though there have been no oops litters to rescue around here lately  Congrats on the little ones, I think you'll really enjoy watching them grow!


----------



## valsattler (Feb 2, 2015)

No worries congratulations & good luck. They are adorable!


----------



## crystal3769 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks guys


----------



## Charmify (Jul 6, 2014)

OOh CongRATS!!! Any name ideas yet? If I ever find myself with a litter or rat pups I would name them all in a theme! Like Skittles, Hershey, Twix, etc!


----------



## crystal3769 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thank you. I haven't really thought about names yet, I love the theme idea though!


----------



## valsattler (Feb 2, 2015)

Theme names are fun. I took in a stray cat that is a Tortoise shell calico so I named her Tortellini. Of course she was prego and had 4 kittens. I named them all pastas in honor of their mom: Ravioli, Ziti, Gnocchi & Couscous. Mom is now spayed & all kittens got adopted. If you have 13 like you think, that's a baker's dozen. Maybe you can name them different cookies lol! Oreo, Sugar, Snickerdoodle, etc... Keep us posted


----------



## crystal3769 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Babies day 2*

Everyone seems to be doing good.


----------



## crystal3769 (Jan 30, 2015)

Day 3


----------



## valsattler (Feb 2, 2015)

So cute! Glad it's going well & everyone seems healthy. Mommy must be working overtime with 13 tummies to keep full!


----------



## crystal3769 (Jan 30, 2015)

Here's day 4. had some scary spots, thought some of them might not be getting fed and thought she might be rejecting one of them ( kept putting one out of the nest ). The last 24 hours seem to have been better though.


----------



## crystal3769 (Jan 30, 2015)

Day 7


----------



## crystal3769 (Jan 30, 2015)

Here's day nine, they're getting fuzzy!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Awwww little fuzzy baby rats.


----------



## crystal3769 (Jan 30, 2015)

Here are the babies at 17 days. Unfortunately one of them didn't make it, but the rest seem to be doing well.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Looks like you've got quite a rainbow there lol I'm loving that blue agouti


----------



## crystal3769 (Jan 30, 2015)

"blue agouti" is that the gray one?


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

The pic is a little hard to see, so I'm speculating, but it looks like you've got a blue self/berk, an agouti berk and a blue agouti capped. Blue is the grey one, agouti is the brown one and blue agouti would be the kind of muted grey/brown. But like I said, can't tell for sure from the pic.


----------



## crystal3769 (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks


----------

